# PTAP And SAT II



## minahilsr (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi, I have a few questions regarding PTAP and SAT II:

1. Does PTAP require SAT II scores to make a decision on whether or not you will get into a university? (For example, if i want to get into Shifa and apply as a local student--even though i am a foreigner-- i will take the entry test that all locals take instead of SAT II but if i apply through PTAP, do they NEED a SAT II score?)
2. How does PTAP decide who will get admission? (do they look at marks after IBCC equivalency or SAT II scores or simply what country you're from?)
3. If I have dual citizenship (USA and CA), does that put me ahead of other applicants (since PTAP's whole idea is to form friendly relations with other countries)?

Thanks in advance to anyone who can answer my questions


----------



## Zain Ali (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello,


1. Yes you need SAT 2 to apply on PTAP
2. Does not matter about the country just your marks like IBCC equivalency and SAT 2
3. Dont really know about that but i doubt it


----------



## minahilsr (Jul 20, 2016)

thanks! also do you know if PTAP people use your SAT II marks AND IBCC equivalency marks to make the decision or just require SAT II but don't actually consider the SAT II marks and only look at IBCC equivalency?


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

Sat 2 accounts for 50% of ur aggregate instead of mcat.
Plz can anyone tell me when admissions for these seats will start... like i am taking mcat but will apply for PTAP seats as well but dont know about the admission process. Any help plz?


----------



## Zain Ali (Jan 26, 2014)

Admissions of foreigners as well as Pakistani Origin.
This can help you out.

- - - Updated - - -



minahilsr said:


> thanks! also do you know if PTAP people use your SAT II marks AND IBCC equivalency marks to make the decision or just require SAT II but don't actually consider the SAT II marks and only look at IBCC equivalency?


They use both to make the decision.


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

Thnx for the link. It says foreign natinality but i dont have one. I heard even overseas Pakistanis are eligible. Can u help here.


----------



## Zain Ali (Jan 26, 2014)

I think you need to have a foreign passport cant say for sure but what i do know is if you did your education overseas then you should be fine.


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

Well i did do my education overseas. Hopefull u can apply for those seats. Do u have any idea about when and where to apply. Should i get done with mcat first and then think about these seats although i have a higher chance for PTAP


----------

